

Awe-Inspiring Pencil Tip Carvings By Dalton Ghetti - vikaspanwar
http://oddstufflab.com/art/pencil-tip-carvings/
Dalton Ghetti, 49 year old Brazilian lives in Connecticut, USA but promises to leave people all over the world amazed. Let me not play with words and baffle you all. Allow me to introduce you all to one ingenious artist who is well known as the ‘pencil guy’. He got this name for the very good reason that he creatively plays with pencils.
======
gte910h
I'm curious about the equipment you'd use to display this in a museum: Is it
magnified? Lightboxed? etc.

------
hariombalhara
nice article....

